# Signature/Avatar Request Shop (Read first page)



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2007)

*SIGNATURE AND AVATAR REQUEST SHOP*

_Yes, a new one. I used to work at Shirozaki's Request Shop and now that it's closed, i'll try to run my own shop._

*This thread is a place where you can request signatures and avatars which you can use in this forum.*

*GFXers:*
1. crayons (doesn't do transparencies)
2. Misa (avas only)
3. Snow Princess
4. Rockafeller
5. afire007

*Rules:*

// You must have a minimum of 100 posts.
// You must provide a stock or image.
// Signatures must be turned of when posting here.

// Take it or leave it. If you don't like the result, then just leave it.
// You must put proper credits and don't forget to rep the one who made the graphics.
// Strictly one request per week.
// Stick around after posting your request, as GFXers may have some questions about your request.
// Always rehost the graphics.
// Maximum sig/ava sizes:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Normal members: 125x125 (ava), 550x400 (sig)
Senior Members: 150x150 (ava), 550x500 (sig)
Click here for more information.




*Request Form:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Type: signature, signature and avatar, or avatar
Stock: the LINK to your desired image
Size: the size you want.
Text: what you want in the signature/avatar
Other: other things you want. please list the other details you want clearly.

BTW, if you want a certain GFXer to do your request, include it when you post your request.





*Spoiler*: _Questions?_ 




_Can I use the sig/ava in other forums?_
No, the graphics from this request shop are for NF members only.

_Why must I turn my sig off?_
Be aware that some members are using dial-up, and turning off your signatures will help load the page faster.

_I want to repost my request, I think I was skipped._
Yes you can, if it's one week old. Also, please don't complain if your request wasn't done in 24 hours. Remember, we're real human beings with lives, not robots. Rest assured, though, that we will do your request as soon as possible.

_Can you color this manga?/Can you do a wallpaper?_
No. Signatures and avatars only (well, banners are okay, too).

_Can I see some works first?_
Sure. Browse the thread.

_Can I do requests too?_
Yes, please! Send me samples of your work through PM, and we'll see =)


----------



## Cecil (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll be your first customer! 

*Type:* sig
*
Stock:*


*Size:*I'm not really good at choosing size so you can choose whatever you think is best.
*Text:* The Naruto Story Arcs FC!

Thanks in advance, I'll give cred + rep!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2007)

*▁ ▂ ▃ ḾakΪnģ Ṩigṩ ƒrФm ❥ḿy Ħeậrt ( The Monomaniac ♣ Set Shop )✄*
Workers: SasuNaru Monomaniac, Kagura
Requirements: 250 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Banner.

*★[avatar parlor]★*
Workers: Crayons, PlayStation, m o l o k o, Origami
Requirements: 100 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Profile Picture.

*♥Sugar 'N Spice and Everything Nice♥*
Workers: Snow Princess, Morphine
Requirements: 200 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. Userbar.

**Red Tomato Flavor Shoppe*
Workers: RedAsATomato, Origami, Kagura, Aggressor
Requirements: 50 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Banner. Profile Picture. Manga Colouring.

*[T.A.A.K.] Gif/Multi-purpose shoppe!*
Workers: K, Frango
Requirements: 500 posts
Shop for: GIF.

*Aeon’s Gif Shop*
Workers: Aeon
Requirements: 500 posts
Shop for: GIF.

*Aggressor's Set Shop*
Workers: Aggressor
Requirements: 200 posts or 6 months
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set.

*Atlantic's Set Crew*
Workers: Atlantic Storm, Shika, Sunako
Requirements: 100 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. Banner.

*Divine Design Palace*
Workers: Synn, Frango
Requirements: 50 posts or 1 month
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Banner. Profile Picture. Random Avatar.

*Enigma's Crack Mansion of Gifs*
Workers: Enigma, Frango
Requirements: Not specified
Shop for: GIF.

*Get Lei'd in Jeff's Hawaii Gif Shop*
Workers: Jeff, Frango
Requirements: 25 posts
Shop for: GIF.

*Kagura's Set Shop*
Workers: Kagura, Selva
Requirements: 50 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF.

*Kelsey's SHINee Set Shop ❤*
Workers: Kelsey
Requirements: 100 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Profile Picture.

*Kirsty and Skotty's set shop♥*
Workers: Kirsty, Skotty, Liquid Insanity
Requirements: 
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Manga Colouring.

*Rebirth // Erendhyl's Shop*
Workers: Erendhyl, Kiki, Kazehana, Tifa Lockhart
Requirements: Not specified
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. Banner.

*Starr's Transparent Request Shop *
Workers: Starr, Selva, Fireworks, PlayStation
Requirements: 50 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Transparency. GIF.

*Velvet`s Heavenly Set Bakery*
Workers: Velvet
Requirements: Not specified
Shop for: Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Banner. 

*✰ Wendy's Avatar Shop ✰*
Workers: Wendy
Requirements: 100 posts
Shop for: Avatar. Transparency. Profile Picture.











------------------

**


----------



## Cecil (Aug 9, 2007)

Sweet ass job man! Thanks, I'll give rep + cred and I'll rehost them on photobucket!


----------



## Cipher (Aug 9, 2007)

I originally had a request in Shirozaki's thread, but that went kaput, so I'll move it here.  

SIGNATURE:
*stock:* top panel of this page
*size:* 520x400 pixels
*text:* "Silver King Isely"
*other: * the text should be silver (having some kind of metallic shine if possible).  The overall color scheme should be black and white, or use blue if that doesn't work out.

Avatar:
*stock:* top panel of this page:
*size:* 150x150 pixels
*text:* none
*other:* color scheme should be the same as the signature, and include some of the smoke in the picture.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 9, 2007)

Its about time you made your own request thread. If its cool, i'd like to help you out from time to time. Also im working on getting the Avy + Sig sticky removed, cause honestly no one does the requests anymore. So yeah, im redirecting the  current requests here. PM me if you need me to take care of anything


----------



## Gir (Aug 9, 2007)

*Avatar and Sig.*



*Size:*  Custom?

*Text:*  None.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2007)

*Shop Directory*
​
*What?* With so many shops appearing and disappearing, opening and suddenly closing, it can really get confusing for those who just want to request for something, and then get over with it. This directory is for those who doesn't want to go through several threads, looking for which shop does what, where to request something from member xxx, the requirements for requesting, etc. Hopefully, this can make shop-hopping easier. _Only active shops (unlocked/no hiatus message/those with finished requests in the last 30 days) are included here._

*How to use the Directory*

*First, we need to look at how shops are listed:*
*Shop name* <-- Name of the shop (obviously), and link to the shop
Workers: Member1, Member2 <-- Current shop owners/workers
Requirements: 100 posts or 1 month <-- Minimum requirement before requesting (number of posts, NF membership)
Shop for: Avatar. Profile Picture. <-- What they do in the shop

*Now, let's take a closer look at request types:*
_Avatar._ The image below your username.
_Signature._ The image below your post.
_Set._ Matching avatar and signature.
_Transparency._ Image without the background.
_GIF._ Animated/moving graphic image.
_Banner._ Usually used in FC's to show support to a character/show/etc.
_Profile Picture._ Image seen beside your username on your profile page.
_Manga Colouring._ Black and white to coloured manga pages.
_Random Avatar._ Any avatar that a shop owner has in stock.
_Userbar._ Narrow horizontal bar, similar to banners.

*How to use the Directory effectively*

*When searching for a shop that does any of these:*
Avatar. Signature. Set. Transparency. GIF. Banner. Profile Picture. Manga Colouring. Random Avatar. Userbar.

Just use CTRL+F (or whatever that is in mac lol) and the type of graphics you're requesting for. Make sure you follow the spelling in the list above.

*Example:*
Looking for shop that does transparencies:
CTRL + F
Transparency
Not _transparencies_ OR _transparancy_

Looking for a shop that does manga colourings:
CTRL + F
Manga Colouring
Not _manga colors_ OR _manga coloring_ OR _manga colours_

*Shop owners*

If you see any incorrect information below, please post here. Only include active workers in your shop workers list. _Thank you!_


---------------

**


----------



## Luigi (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to make a request please.

*Type:*Sig

*Stock:*


*Text:*Ramen Is Love! The Ichiraku Ramen Bar FC!

*Size:*You can choose

Thanks in advance, I'll give cred + rep!


----------



## Fai (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello. ^^

*Signature*
Stock: X
Size: None specific.
Text: Wings of Fate.

*Avatar*
Stock: Same as signature.
Size: 150x150
Text: Destiny.

Credit and Rep will be given. <3


----------



## Crayons (Aug 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _hyouba_ 







Rehost them please.





*Spoiler*: _takumi_ 







Rehost them please, and next time turn off your sig.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 10, 2007)

Double posting, sorry D:


*Spoiler*: _hollowdemon_ 














*Spoiler*: _harlequin romance_ 









Rehost, credit and rep ^_^


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 10, 2007)

Banner request:



I dont know sizing for banners so about a normal size.

Text: A true leader~The Uchiha Madara Fc (in red)

Also along the edges could you have there be red paint splotches.


Thank you this is the winner of a fanart contests pic. One of the prizes is it becomes our Fc's new banner.


----------



## Luigi (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet job crayons! I'll give rep + cred and rehost them on photobucket!


----------



## Gir (Aug 10, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _hyouba_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yeah I do that to often....thx though


----------



## Fai (Aug 10, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _harlequin romance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. <333


----------



## Cipher (Aug 10, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _hyouba_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eeeh...To be honest, it doesn't look like this is your best work.   Maybe it's my fault and I didn't give enough detail in what I wanted.  I'll rep you for your work, but I'll try to make the sig and avatar set that I want on my own.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 10, 2007)

Yay another shop xD. I was getting worried that there would be no pro sig maker 2 make pro sigs xD

Request for crayons =]

*Type: *Sig
*Stock: *
*Size: *Default @_@
*Text: *Wd0
*Other: *Noep o-o


----------



## Crayons (Aug 10, 2007)

Hyouba said:


> eeeh...To be honest, it doesn't look like this is your best work.   Maybe it's my fault and I didn't give enough detail in what I wanted.  I'll rep you for your work, but I'll try to make the sig and avatar set that I want on my own.



Yeah.. Haha. Actually that's my first time to do a sig/ava with a stock from the manga.  
Turn off your sig next time


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2007)

Type: Sig and avi
Stock:
Avi: 125 x 125
Sig: 550 x 400
Text (sig only): 

But love and hate is a very fine line, and I think we existed on the very edges of it.​
Other: purple text in Book Antiqua italics.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _vyse_ 




*Spoiler*: _don't look >__<_ 





Second time working with a drawing/manga-like stock. You are free to discard it, even I don't like the result :sweat







Bleach: Me? A pro? No, haha. I still have a long way to go before becoming a pro, but thank you for making a request, I'll post yours and Orange's graphics tomorrow.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you Crayons. It isnt the best i have seen but thank you anyways


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2007)

Arigato Crayons-san!


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello.
I would like to make a request.
Type :*Sig*

Size :just like Apathy's sig.
Text :Team 7
and a border(just like my current avatar) will be nice
Thanks in advance~


----------



## Pontago (Aug 11, 2007)

Type: signature
Stock:
Size: 239x182
Text: Hope
Other:A black rose somewhere in it


----------



## Crayons (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _bleach_ 





Cred, rep, rehost ^_^




Orange: I accidentally deleted the one I made for you, damn.. I'll make another one and post it tomorrow :sweat

anime15cool: I don't know if I can make a good sig out of that stock.. If you want to change the stock with a better one please do it immediately. If you still want that stock, please post and inform me. But I'm not going to promise a very good sig with that stock -_-

..and what do you mean by "Apathy's sig"? Is Apathy another member NF?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, it's ok....i delete stuff all the time!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=D. Ty its really good =3. Im sorry that i can't rep u though =[. I rep banned again >_< lol...


----------



## star64 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, I want to make a request =]
Type:signature and avatar

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rockin'

 or

Ask a Black Guy thread

Whichever pic would make a better sig/avie



Size: 125 x 125 for avatar and 380 x 120 for sig
Text: Ulquiorra
Other: A border around the avatar if possible

Thanks!!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 12, 2007)

pm me when you're done!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _orange-neko-chan145_ 




*Spoiler*: _darker_ 









*Spoiler*: _lighter_ 









I forgot to put the "s" in edges, I'm sooooo sorry 
cred rep rehost ^_^


----------



## Einstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you do sigs/avi with RL stock, like actual people?


----------



## Crayons (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmm.. I do, but they're not very neat. I'd give it 5-7/10. Except if it's my lucky day and it turned out really, REALLY good.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't worry about it, I won't even put you through the trouble. btw I'd just like to tell you how awesome your sigs have been so far.

I'll come back with my request later, because I have an OCD for my request forms to be perfect and... yeah..


----------



## Crayons (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment! 

Sure, I understand. BTW, hide your sigs in your previous posts, please.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 13, 2007)

crayons said:
			
		

> anime15cool: I don't know if I can make a good sig out of that stock.. If you want to change the stock with a better one please do it immediately. If you still want that stock, please post and inform me. But I'm not going to promise a very good sig with that stock -_-
> 
> ..and what do you mean by "Apathy's sig"? Is Apathy another member NF?



I can't find any nice Team 7 fanart other than that.

Apathy is a NF member that had a request from the 1st page.

size for the sig :375x125


----------



## Einstein (Aug 13, 2007)

Now.. I am ready.

*Type:* Signature + Avatar

*Size:* 125x125 for avatar, 450x250 for signature.
*Text:* _I think I?ll name it? Monday._


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks! It's beautiful!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah.. Turn off your sig >_<
Welcome!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 13, 2007)

My avi won't load....what should i do?


----------



## Crayons (Aug 13, 2007)

PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIG, READ THE FIRST POST IF YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT >_<

It's going to load soon.. It happens to me sometimes. I can see your ava right now.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, ok. Thanks!


----------



## Raizen (Aug 13, 2007)

Type: Signature+Avy

Stock:  It's for both avy and sig

Text: In the bottom left corner of both the avy and sig can you put my username in the best text you have that matches with it?

Size: For avy I'd like 125x125 for sig it's whatever looks best.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 13, 2007)

What do i do if it doesn't show up....?


----------



## Crayons (Aug 13, 2007)

*DAMN ORANGE ONE MORE SPAM POST AND I'LL BITE YOU. >_<*
And turn off your sig. Is that hard to do?


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

crayons said:


> *DAMN ORANGE ONE MORE SPAM POST AND I'LL BITE YOU. >_<*
> And turn off your sig. Is that hard to do?



 Im at like...a loss for words.

Thank you so much!

EDIT: you can expect to see more of me around here


----------



## Kat Lee (Aug 13, 2007)

Type: signature
Stock: keeping
Size: 450x125
Text: SasuNaru
NaruSaku
It's all yoai
Other: don't mkae it too much and if you feel uncomfortable don't do it.


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

Kat Lee said:


> Type: signature
> Stock: this
> Size: 450x125
> Text: SasuNaru
> ...



 Are you a girl? just curious


----------



## Dave (Aug 13, 2007)

request                                  .


----------



## Pontago (Aug 13, 2007)

Dave said:


> request                                  .



I really want to but I have to wait another 4 days


----------



## Kat Lee (Aug 14, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> Are you a girl? just curious



ya think? yes.


----------



## Pontago (Aug 14, 2007)

Kat Lee said:


> ya think? yes.



TURN OFF YOUR SIG!


----------



## Kat Lee (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry.
I hate this turn off your sig thing but I feel good to help the slow people without comcast high speed. lol.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 15, 2007)

*1. STOP SPAMMING.
2. THERE'S AN EMERGENCY IN MY GRANDMA'S HOUSE AND I HAVE TO STAY THERE FOR ABOUT 5 DAYS SO YOU'LL ALL GET YOUR REQUESTS WHEN I COME BACK.*


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Aug 15, 2007)

I am only posting to offer advice for Crayons, so people don't spam the thread after me.​
Crayons, you are very good, but I would REALLY recommend putting borders on the signatures you make, you really don't notice until you do, but without a border it feels incomplete.
I notice you put white borders on some, which can look really good with some signatures, but with some you either can't see them because the signature is too light or it just doesn't look good. (The ones that don't look good with white borders will most likely look great with a black.)


----------



## Crayons (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks a LOT, I really appreciate it!  

_One of the reasons_ I put up this shop is to practice and improve my GFX skills, not just to get rep or make GFX.


----------



## Pontago (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope your grandma is ok


----------



## Kat Lee (Aug 16, 2007)

yah, I know how depression affects your work.


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Aug 19, 2007)

Type: Sig and Avy
Stock: [AonE​_-​_Conclave]​_Devil​_May​_Cry​_-​_09​_[516E092F].avi
Size: Any size you think will look good, nothing outside the guidelines though.
Text: Hatake Kakashi in each. 
Other: I'd like the sig to have the left page with sleeping Kakashi and the 2 pictures of team 7 and yondy's team. The Avy can be from anywhere on the 2 pages, you can choose effects and the like because I have no idea. I do like borders but it's all up to you.

Best of luck to you and your grandmother.


----------



## Glaciale (Aug 19, 2007)

I would like to request a signature please!!

Here is the stock:


And


Size: 325x400

Text: 'Blank and so beautiful' in whatever writing you feel fits it

Colour: Whatever you think suits the picture (:

Oh and you don't have to use the second picture if you do not wish (:

Thanks for the time and hope everything with your grandma is okay!!!


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2007)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Text: Hollow Kurono

Size: 330x110

Could you make the borders like in this sig?


Also, I hope there's nothing wrong with your grandma. I had to deal with my grandpa last year when he died. Best of luck!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 20, 2007)

*I'M BACK. YAY.*

Thanks for all your concerns for my grandma, she's out of the hospital now (whew). I'll do the sigs/ava in order so no one will get skipped. Be patient please ^__^

UchihaIchiro: You have a lot of stocks.. Which one would you like me to use?


----------



## Einstein (Aug 20, 2007)

That's good to hear. My grandmother died this summer, I'm glad to see that yours didn't go as well.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2007)

-claps for your grandma feeling better- :3

Type:Avy
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Text: Unaligned


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2007)

CRAP I FORGOT TO TURN MY SIG OFF!!

Dx

-hits self-
Sorry! >.<


----------



## Einstein (Aug 20, 2007)

^Next time, just remove it. You don't have to post twice, especially since you left your sig there.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 21, 2007)

sig :

stock image ~  i would like the top half where he is skating and it says flame road please

text ~ Flame King,Kazuma Mikura

size and color  ~ what ever u think is appropriate but i dont want it to be to big  and for the color... something that has to do with fire but not to bright 

avatar :

stock image ~

size and color ~ what ever u think is appropriate and same color as the sig

i hope it's not to much thatnks


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi crayons i back =P

Type: Signature
Stock: Devil May Cry OST
Size: Regular
Text: Bleach
Subtext: The Simple Life
Other: A border would be nice @_@. If you cant use the stock b/c of how it looks ill get a new 1 @_@

@Mental

You should turn ur sig off and give the LINK to your pick like it says in the form >_>


----------



## Crayons (Aug 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _star64_ 



With and without border:







Cred, rep, REHOST please.




*I hate how this shop is slowly becoming a spam thread. Next time, post here ONLY if you have a request, or have something to say that concerns your request, or the "thank you" posts.*

BTW, thanks to those who tell other people to turn off their sigs.. *whew*

*MENTAL and UNALIGNED:* Turn off your sigs 

*Anime15cool:*I'm sorry, I really can't make anything that looks good with the stock you provided. If you still want me to give you a sig/ava can you please just change your stock? 

*Bleach:* Yes, I hope you can change the stock >_<

_Next:_
Judge Monday
Renshi


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 21, 2007)

^okay then.I'm cancelling my request.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm sorry! I just had one of those days where you're so confused....I put the milk in the pantry instead of the fridge. xP


----------



## Bleach (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok ima change my stock to this:



I would also like to take the subtext out and change the Text to: "Wd0" cuz i know if i choose Bleach sum1 might take it cuz the pic is bleach and my name is bleach xD
Ty ^^

I wish I could make sigs so i could help u out cuz u got lots of work on ur hands xD


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 22, 2007)

OKeedokee.

I'd like to request a simple Transperency and a small border around this picture: 

And a cropped version of this picture, focusing on the on girls for an avatar.  Possibly a darker pink for a border 

Much loves and appreciation.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

[offtopic]lol wut?

I didn't know Hanna has her own request shop. I think I'll request for a set in the future just because it's Hannah (just like I did with Thea).

<3[/offtopic]


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2007)

crayons said:


> *I'M BACK. YAY.*
> 
> Thanks for all your concerns for my grandma, she's out of the hospital now (whew). I'll do the sigs/ava in order so no one will get skipped. Be patient please ^__^
> 
> UchihaIchiro: You have a lot of stocks.. Which one would you like me to use?


Any one. Whichever is best for you to work with. I just posted that many so you'd have a variety of stocks to choose from.


----------



## star64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks crayons!! I love the sig and the avie. reps =]

*sorry i forgot to take off the sig


----------



## Einstein (Aug 24, 2007)

It seems that people don't know how to take off sigs after they've posted.





Hope I helped.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 24, 2007)

Sig request

Stock: 

Size: 400x150
Text: Sweet Attraction (text color: White)
Color: Blue and violet.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Aug 25, 2007)

i wud like to request a sig and ava pls....

Avatar:
Size : Default
No Text
Color : It's up to you
stock: Updated  Bracket - 08/25/07


Signature :
Size : Default 
Text : I am Ghost
Stock : Same As Avatar
color: Its up to you

will give cred + rep


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 25, 2007)

Can I just get a transparency of ? Keep the text in it please.

Rep and credit provided, plus a whole lots uv luv.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 26, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Can I just get a transparency of ? Keep the text in it please.
> 
> Rep and credit provided, plus a whole lots uv luv.


_
Re-host.  Credit not necessary._


----------



## -Kerrigan- (Aug 28, 2007)

I know this is kinda off topic, but how do you turn off your sig?


----------



## lollipop (Aug 28, 2007)

-Kerrigan- said:


> I know this is kinda off topic, but how do you turn off your sig?





Elwood said:


> It seems that people don't know how to take off sigs after they've posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The steps are right there ^^


----------



## -Kerrigan- (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you make that picture 400x150 please? You could just cut off some part of it, or do something else. I don't know much about art and stuff.

And thanks Sora.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 28, 2007)

-Kerrigan- said:


> Can you make that picture 400x150 please? You could just cut off some part of it, or do something else. I don't know much about art and stuff.
> 
> And thanks Sora.


Can't make it 400 because the images is only 300.
However, here's a 300x150.

*Re-host if use.*


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2007)

*Sig and avi set*
*Stock: **http://orin.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-Fighting-Dreamers-63244294*
*no color scheme*
*default sizes for both.*


----------



## Einstein (Aug 29, 2007)

Where is crayons??


----------



## Raizen (Aug 29, 2007)

Your sig is on, and Crayons is probably busy I think.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 31, 2007)

*OMG I WAS GONE FOR A WEEK AGAIN AND SOMEBODY'S STILL POSTING HERE T_T

THIS WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN, I PROMISE.*

For those who still want thier ava's/sig's (I was gone for soooo long that I don't know if they'll still come back to get their sigs/avas)


*Spoiler*: _Judge Monday_ 












*Spoiler*: _Glaciale (I didn't like the result very much, tbh)_ 





Take it or leave it.





*Spoiler*: _renshi_ 










*Spoiler*: _unaligned_ 



The other one is a bit darker.





*As usual, cred, rep, rehost.*

--------

*MISA is goint to work in my shop! *yay**
She'll only take ava requests. She's good, I tell you!


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd like to work in your shop too crayons! since I'm too lazy to open my own plus I like to take my pick at requests instead of being swarmed with them XD

You're very familiar with my work, so what do you say?


----------



## Crayons (Aug 31, 2007)

*YEEEEES!! *
Oh, the great Snow Princess. Now everybody will want you to do their sigs/avas because you are a million times better than me


----------



## Raizen (Aug 31, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _renshi_



Thanks you so much  I will rep and credit you when I can rep you. Until then I won't use it.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 31, 2007)

crayons said:


> *YEEEEES!! *
> Oh, the great Snow Princess. Now everybody will want you to do their sigs/avas because you are a million times better than me


I'm not that good lol I'm even getting rusty atm. Also each one of us has her own style and peoples' taste vary, meaning; you're very good at your lighthearted style trust me 

And thanks for accepting my help 

Edit: I'll do Kakarot's and Uzumaki Kushina's requests..


----------



## Crayons (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, haha, I don't know what to say 
Just in case you want to start working there are undone requests from the previous page.



Kamina Prinny said:


> Sig request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




Erm, the stock is bad. Can you change it?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 31, 2007)

I got a new avy request.  

Could you make a 150x150 shot of  head? 

A round border please. 

If your working on the other request I posted like a week ago I suppose just finish that and ignore this one. 

Plz and thx. Rep + cred + rehost of coruse.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

*@Snow Princess*
*Don't do Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina's request. It's already done at Jess-Kun's shop. *


----------



## Rockafeller (Aug 31, 2007)

I'd like to help too!


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

~M~ said:


> I got a new avy request.
> 
> Could you make a 150x150 shot of  head?
> 
> ...


Yes, re-host.  Thanks.

*Spoiler*: _ 6 Versions_ 



v1)  v2)  
v3)  v4)  
v5)  v6)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 31, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Yes, re-host.  Thanks.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Simply wonderful.  


But I gotta spred some rep before giving to you again.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2007)

UchihaIchiro said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. If you didn't notice this. I'm quoting it.

Use the third one. Or whichever one you want. I really don't care which one you choose.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 31, 2007)

crayons said:


> *OMG I WAS GONE FOR A WEEK AGAIN AND SOMEBODY'S STILL POSTING HERE T_T
> 
> THIS WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN, I PROMISE.*
> 
> ...




OMG. O_O I FREAKING LOVE IT! -dances, hugs, and reps-


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 31, 2007)

well, since both Kakarot and Uzumaki Kushina got their requests done on some other threads I'll do UchihaIchiro's sig!


..and it's done  



Credit+Re-host and whatnot XD


----------



## Misa (Aug 31, 2007)

> MISA is goint to work in my shop! *yay*
> She'll only take ava requests. She's good, I tell you!



haha ^^ <3

I'm going to subscribe to this thread and welcome SP too <3

I will do the avy requests, and will start as soon as possible.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 1, 2007)

Kamina Prinny said:


> For anyone basically
> Type: Sig and Avi
> Stock:
> Size: Sig:400x200 Avi:standard
> ...



Reposted and edited

EDIT: Why in the hell do I keep forgetting?!

Hopefully I can find better stock
EDIT2: Zombie loan images are really scarce unfortunately.
Would any of these be all right:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Crayons (Sep 1, 2007)

Kamina: Your sig >_<
I posted something about your request in the previous page.. I asked you if you can change the stock because the quality is bad.

*REMINDER TO EVERYONE:
Please stick around after posting your request, as me, SP or Misa might have questions regarding your request. *

EDIT:
Rockafeller will also be working for this shop.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 1, 2007)

|eMoCandY| said:


> i wud like to request a sig and ava pls....
> 
> Avatar:
> Size : Default
> ...




OMG!!! somebody forgot my request


----------



## Glaciale (Sep 1, 2007)

crayons said:


> *OMG I WAS GONE FOR A WEEK AGAIN AND SOMEBODY'S STILL POSTING HERE T_T
> 
> THIS WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN, I PROMISE.*
> 
> ...



OMMGG!!! I love it, thank yuo sooo much (:
Sorry I haven't been on in a few days so only just seen it!
thanks!! ^_^


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 1, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> well, since both Kakarot and Uzumaki Kushina got their requests done on some other threads I'll do UchihaIchiro's sig!
> 
> 
> ..and it's done
> ...


Thanks. I'll cred and stuff when I get back on in a little.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 1, 2007)

@Misa<3 thanks. looks like the gang is back to business XD

@|eMoCandY|, here you go ^^ 



That's one crowded sigs btw ;D



... as usual credit+re-host and have a nice day.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Sep 2, 2007)

wOw Cool Thanks!!! Will give CREDS +rep


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 2, 2007)

Mental said:


> sig :
> 
> stock image ~  i would like the top half where he is skating and it says flame road please
> 
> ...


 i did it wrong here are the links for the pics  



plus miine vwas all the way in the back i didnt want anyone to for get


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 2, 2007)

@Mental, I'll work on yours


----------



## Einstein (Sep 3, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _Judge Monday_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


w00t! I was worried about you, whether you realize it or not.

But I lurve the set, despite the fact that I became a senior member whilst you were away. But it's no problem, I'm not one to complain; I'll probably be using it for almost a year anyways (it's that good).


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, you're nice 
I'll resize it if you want. Just tell me.


----------



## Einstein (Sep 3, 2007)

If it won't cause you any trouble/you feel like it, you can resize it. If you don't feel like it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2007)

No.. I'll do it, but I hope you can wait until tomorrow because it's already 1 am here D:

hey you forgot to turn your sig off


----------



## Einstein (Sep 3, 2007)

No problem, I'm patient. I really appreiciate it, btw.

DX I still don't see how I made a guide about turning off sigs but I always forget to turn mine's off.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi crayons i back =P. And I glad ur back Ima just repost my request tho from page 4 if thats ok =S. I changed stock 2 @ T_T!

Type: Signature
Stock: this
Size: Regular
Text: Wd0
Subtext: I know what you want
Other: A border would be nice @_@. If you cant use the stock b/c of how it looks ill get a new 1 @_@


Edit: I CAN REP AGAIN!! =D YAY ^^


----------



## Pontago (Sep 3, 2007)

Im back

Type: Signature
Stock:
Size: Regular/like the last one
Text: Emily
Subtext: 

Other: A border would be nice. 
If you cant use the stock let me know, Ill get a new one.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Hi crayons i back =P. And I glad ur back Ima just repost my request tho from page 4 if thats ok =S. I changed stock 2 @ T_T!
> 
> Type: Signature
> Stock: da link
> ...



I'll do this one 

-----

Elwood:


----------



## Einstein (Sep 3, 2007)

crayons:
Already? I must spread some reputation before giving it to crayons again D:

Thank you so much, though.


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Sep 4, 2007)

Not to be a burden but I believe my request was skipped. It was right before Glaciale's.

link


----------



## Achaia (Sep 4, 2007)

*Type:* Signature and avatar.

*Stock:* 
Here is another version of the same picture if it makes it any easier. 

*Size:* Avatar - 125 x 125, Signature - Height 150 x Width 400

*Text:* 'Achaia' should be both in the avatar and signature. 

*Other:* Maybe a colour scheme of black, gray, blue and white? If it looks horrible the 'miracle worker' can go with whatever he/she feels is best. 

Avatar should be made from the person on the left (Mikami Teru). Signature should be made of the the person to the left (Mikami Teru) and 'L' who is the person in the middle.


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 4, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> Im back
> 
> 
> If you cant use the stock let me know, Ill get a new one.



I got you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 4, 2007)

Zombie loan images are really scarce unfortunately, looks like I have to change the stock altogether.
Would any of these be all right:

EDIT2: Never mind I decided on something


----------



## Crayons (Sep 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Bleach_ 





CredRepRehost


----------



## Bleach (Sep 5, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bleach_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww tahts sooo good!!! ^^ Gr8 work as usual ;D. Guess waht! I can rep u nao!!! =D!!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 5, 2007)

Type: Avatar


(I only want Sasuke)

Size: 150x150
Text: no text.
Other: a cool background (bloody)

Thank you!!


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 5, 2007)

Kuzu-ryūsen:  //If you don't like I'll make you another, but PM about it plz.

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI//Got you.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you making one for me or something? O_o


----------



## Crayons (Sep 5, 2007)

^Yes. It means he's the one going to do your work.

My next work: Hatake Kakashi's request.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, sure. But I've been waitng all day and he/she did nothing.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 5, 2007)

^Please turn off your sig.

Have you read the first post?



> Also, please don't complain if your request wasn't done in 24 hours. Remember, we're real human beings with lives, not robots. Rest assured, though, that we will do your request as soon as possible.



 Just wait, Sasuke Uchiha Chidori.. Your request will be done soon.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 5, 2007)

I tryid to make my own and this is what I got. (look at avvy)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 6, 2007)

SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI said:


> I tryid to make my own and this is what I got. (look at avvy)



You should realize these things take time and effort. Just be happy that someone is doing it for you.

@Crayons: I changed the stock altogether, the new image should be in my last post


----------



## Iruke (Sep 6, 2007)

sig request

stock: 

text: love is love

size: thin

plz and thx


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 6, 2007)

Type Sig
Stock 
Size: Custom?
Text: The Elite Uchiha Blade
Other: Can you PM me results


----------



## Rockafeller (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you ask the maker if you could use this image?


----------



## Iruke (Sep 6, 2007)

Iruke said:


> sig request
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



don't want to bug you but i made a request and you semed to be ignoring it


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 6, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> @Mental, I'll work on yours


 thanks


----------



## Krzr (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a sig pleaze :]


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Text: In The Future... in pink letters(at the bottom)// Krzr in blue letters (at the top)

Size: As big as you can.

Other: Could you please get in as much of Sakura's body as possible? Most of all, the sword, hair, and tatoo. You may even make it vertical :]

Hope I wasn't too picky, thank you :]


----------



## Crayons (Sep 6, 2007)

*TURN OFF SIGS, EVERYBODY!
And don't spam, PLEASE!*

*TO ALL PEOPLE WITH REQUESTS: PLEASE DON'T PUSH YOUR REQUESTS.*



> Also, please don't complain if your request wasn't done in 24 hours. Remember, we're real human beings with lives, not robots. Rest assured, though, that we will do your request as soon as possible.



That was in the first page. Please read the rules in the first page.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey 
I want a signature (a big one I guess... as a wellcome) for my Anti Rukia - Ichigo FC Using these 2 pics

*Spoiler*: __ 








And I want to write on it Welcome to Anti Ichigo X Rukia FC. 
I said I don't care about the dimensions, I just want a red X on the pics, that's all 

Thanks


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, Nevermind about my request. My friend made me "this" avatar.


----------



## bavlondon (Sep 8, 2007)

Any chance of an ichigo avatar. If possible with is hollow mask on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry for being late with my work!!! It's because I've got problems with my comp!! 


*Mental:*

Since I'm not really good with uncolored manga pics I colored the images you provided! Hope you don't mind ^^;; but if you do like them then plz credit me for sig making and coloring neh<3

Okay here we go:

Ava: with different borders!

V1


V2


V3


Sig: different BG ;p

V1


V2


After you pick which ones you'd like to use RE-HOST them yourself 


*Krzr:*

I love sakura and I love your stock so I'll make your sig ^^


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 10, 2007)

thank u very much *Snow Princess* i really like it :big smile

oh and i like bith of the sigs so i guess i'll just switch them up once in a while...if it's ok with u 

thank u


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 11, 2007)

Yet again....

Type: Sig and Avi
Size: Sig: 400x100 Avi: Senior Size
Text: Sweet Attraction
Color: Blue and Violet
Stock:


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2007)

*Guys, off you signatures or your requests won't be done!*


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

can some one make this senior member avy size?


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah, late, late 


*Spoiler*: _kamina prinny_ 










*Spoiler*: _hatake kakashi_


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 14, 2007)

crayons said:


> Ah, late, late
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _kamina prinny_
> ...



Definitely worth the wait, thanks!


----------



## Hatake Kakashi (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks so much, well worth the wait.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 17, 2007)

A request. 

Type: Sig and Avi
Size: Sig: 400x200 Avi: Senior Size
Sig Text: Ling Xiaoyu (main text), Cute . Passionate . Adorable (subtext)
Avy text: -
Color: Yellow and orange
Stock: 
Other: Make it as cute as possible. Flip the image 90 degrees clockwise. And take note of the index finger of her right arm when you place her on the sig. ^^

Take your time.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 18, 2007)

bavlondon said:


> Any chance of an ichigo avatar. If possible with is hollow mask on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Read first page for the rules.



Qrαhms said:


> A request.
> 
> Type: Sig and Avi
> Size: Sig: 400x200 Avi: Senior Size
> ...



I'll take this one, I like the stock, but what do you mean by "take note of the index finger of her right arm"? 



Eru Desu said:


> Can wallpaper be request here? If I'm in the wrong place, please redirect me.
> 
> Type: Wallpaper
> Size: 1024x768
> ...



Sorry, but we don't do wallpaper request.. You can make a thread in the request subforum though (the same subforum where this thread is located). BTW, can you please remove the sig?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

crayons said:


> I'll take this one, I like the stock, but what do you mean by "take note of the index finger of her right arm"?


It seems like that her finger had been cut off or something. 

But if you have ways around  it, just do it. I trust your judgement. 

And thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it's the middle finger


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 18, 2007)

My bad. :spwank

Anyways, take your time. I'm not in a hurry or anything.


----------



## Achaia (Sep 18, 2007)

Achaia said:


> *Type:* Signature and avatar.
> 
> *Stock:*
> Here is another version of the same picture if it makes it any easier.
> ...




I think I might have been skiped.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 19, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Sig and avi set:*
*Sig stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/My-reflex-60733750*
*Colors:*
*Yondy:*
*Red jacket*
*Canon everything else*
*black hiatie*
*Naruto*
*Canon everything*

*Avi:*
*Stock:**http://arya-aiedail.deviantart.com/art/SPOILER-Minato-and-Kushina-65125756** (Kushina only)*
*Text: Kushina*




*pm me when you're done!*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Qrαhms_ 



I'm sorry, I don't think it looks cute 


*Spoiler*: _the other one is a bit darker_ 














Achaia, I would love to do yours, but I really suck at uncolored stocks, but I'll try to make one :sweat


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 20, 2007)

These are better than expected. Thank you very very much. ^^

+reps


----------



## Crayons (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah, you forgot to remove your sig


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## Achaia (Sep 20, 2007)

crayons said:


> Achaia, I would love to do yours, but I really suck at uncolored stocks, but I'll try to make one :sweat



Trying is good.


----------



## Krzr (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been nearly three weaks since my post. I know you don't like complainers, but thats a long time for a request. Snow Princess said she'd get it, but has said nothing since. I would like a notice that someone is still working on it, or if I should go to another thread.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 20, 2007)

^ sorry Krzr and here you go:



Hope you like it!  

psst.... turn off your sig before crayons cuts off your balls


----------



## Crayons (Sep 21, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> i would like a sig
> 
> background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
> (post a few if ya can)
> ...



Please read first post of this request shop. 

----

Yeah, Krzr, your sig. And it's done already 
Great work as always, SP!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks crayons!

I'll give *Achaia's* request a try if you don't like uncolored stocks! I can color them like when I needed to with mental's stock. but if you already made one then I'll do some other req.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't started working on it yet.. Yeah.. Can you do it first? 
I'm really afraid of what the sig might look like if I did it. Let me practice first.


----------



## Sagara (Sep 21, 2007)

Crayons, could you please make me a sig of orochimaru in farmers clothing?

Title : Orgocimaru
Size : Normal
Text: The Last Farmer
Colour: I lack Creativity, so help me choose GG

Thanks!

* Edit here's the stock.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2007)

*I found you some stock, if that's ok!*
*1*
*2*


----------



## Sagara (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Namikaze


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 22, 2007)

*Your Welcome!!!! Did you like any of them?*


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 22, 2007)

*Who is gonna do mine, by the way........?*


----------



## Pontago (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockafeller said:


> Kuzu-ryūsen:  //If you don't like I'll make you another, but PM about it plz.
> 
> SaSuKe UcHiHa ChIdOrI//Got you.



Sorry for the late reply,

thank you very much


----------



## Shmee (Sep 23, 2007)

sig request. i need a sig of the vally of the end with Blade spelled out over the sky.  couldent get rid of the white area to the left

rep and cred will be given


----------



## Crayons (Sep 24, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina: I don't color uncolored stocks  Maybe you can try in other shops.

Orogcimaru: Can you also providea stock for Oro's head? I don't know which one you will like. By the way, I'm not good in working with "real pics" as stocks. So don't expect a veeeery good-looking result.

I'm doing Gaara27's request.


----------



## Sagara (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's the stock for oro. 



Um, the farmer stock I gave you , is it possible to substitute it with another farmer picture? because he is facing left , and it's kinda hard to finda oro stock that will fit. If it's too much trouble never mind. Thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 24, 2007)

*Oh....ok!*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay.. I'll try to use that one. By the way, do you want to keep the original background, or do you want me to change it?


----------



## Sagara (Sep 25, 2007)

Could you change it please?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 27, 2007)

*Achaia:*





Credit and re-host plz 

*Blade:*



OR


----------



## Shmee (Sep 27, 2007)

thats great, except 4 the text under Blade. could u change that.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey crayons im back ^^

 im requesting a sig and avy for any1 who reads this ^^

*Avy*
Images: 
Size: Default for non senior members =[. I close 2 senior ^^
Text: Wd0
Other: Can you put a small border around it? Thanks =]

*Sig*
Images: Same as above =]
Size: Default @_@
Text: Wd0
Other: A border around this 2 please =]

Thanks ^^. I be sure to rep and cred =][/QUOTE]


----------



## Drama (Sep 27, 2007)

*AVY request:*

Stock:

Size: 150 x 150

Borders: corners, white border with thin black outline

Color: something that would make it look better without actually adjusting the color of the actual pic that much, like the avy i have on right now, but with a lil design on it.


THANKS...

rep and cred will follow.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 28, 2007)

*To everyone:

I have committed myself to something that needs a lot of my time. I'm afraid I can't continue with this shop, because I will have no more time for this. I had fun doing all the requests. To those who posted requests BEFORE this, I'll (or SP, if she wants to do a request) just send your ava's sig's through PM.

Yes, I'll still be here in NF, but I won't be able to make sigs/avas for people. I might do some random requests posted in the Requests and Giveaways section once in a while if I have free time or post some sigs/avas in the Giveaway thread. I'd love to continue with this shop but commitments in real life come first.


I'm sorry SP *


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 28, 2007)

^
Don't worry crayons<3 real life affairs come first!  and opening a sig shop is too much hustle that's why I never did ;p 

I'll do snowman's ava if you could take Bleach's one, you're better at lighthearted sigs than me  then again it's your shop and your call.


----------



## Sagara (Sep 28, 2007)

Snow princess could you do mine? It's above. Thanks, or would you like me to repost?


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 28, 2007)

^ sure, here you go *Orgocimaru*:



I used the first farmer pic since the second pic you posted was deleted!

Credit and re-host plz!  


*Blade*: fixed the sig for ya!


----------



## Drama (Sep 28, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> Don't worry crayons<3 real life affairs come first!  and opening a sig shop is too much hustle that's why I never did ;p
> 
> I'll do snowman's ava if you could take Bleach's one, you're better at lighthearted sigs than me  then again it's your shop and your call.



wicked thanks. 
and yea i agree real life affrairs come's first... later crayons


----------



## Sagara (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet sig, thanks alot Snow . Credit and reps to you.


----------



## Drama (Sep 29, 2007)

is anyone doing my AVY... i just want to make sure. thnz


----------



## afire007 (Sep 29, 2007)

if you guys want me on the team, i do avas, sigs, and coloring.  I have a pretty good handle on photoshop. Ive done work on a few websites, and recieved great comments on the work ive done, including in this website.

Thanks for taking your time and considering me


----------



## Iruka (Sep 29, 2007)

*@crayons*
I hope everything goes well ne. Real life always comes first, I agree too na. I will try to give SP a little helping hand and help this shop a little, until I get caught up again (soon) in my RLA (real life affair).


----------



## Crayons (Sep 30, 2007)

Snowman: SP is doing yours.
Bleach: I'm working on your sig.
Dobe: Thank you thank you thank you!

----

*I just want to ask this question to make everything clear:
SP, is it okay with you if you continue working here with Dobe?

If you agree, I will take afire007 to work with you, and I can work every Saturday and Sunday. If not, I'll just close this shop.

Please reply ASAP *


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure, keep it open ^^ with the help of Dobe and afire things should be easier here, and if it gets out of hand you can always ask a mod to close the shop


----------



## Crayons (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay.. So I'm keeping it open. afire007, please keep watch of new requests 

This will be the last one for this week:


*Spoiler*: _bleach_


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2007)

iced-out-snowman said:


> is anyone doing my AVY... i just want to make sure. thnz


here you go:



want any changes ask before I throw away the psd file


----------



## Drama (Oct 1, 2007)

no changes i like it the way it is. thanks.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 1, 2007)

crayons said:


> Okay.. So I'm keeping it open. afire007, please keep watch of new requests
> 
> This will be the last one for this week:
> 
> ...



.... i am speechless.. All i can say is that you just keep getting better ^^!


----------



## Crayons (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Bleach


----------



## afire007 (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmm lets give this a little bump!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Hey
> I want a signature (a big one I guess... as a wellcome) for my Anti Rukia - Ichigo FC Using these 2 pics
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What about this request of mine


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 4, 2007)

*Signature & Avy Request For Anyone*

*Signature.*

Stock: 

Size: 300x115

Colors: Preferably Any Dark Colors

Text: Neno-Kun

*Avy.*

Stock: 

Size: 125x125

Colors: Same As On Signature

Text: Neno-Kun



Thank You To The One Who Chooses To Make It ^^ And Also .. Can I Use It On Other Forums Too? kyu


----------



## afire007 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> What about this request of mine



ill do yours, if snow princess doesnt get to kurodenku in time ill do his as well, if thats kool with u princess ^^


----------



## afire007 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kurodenkou said:


> *Signature & Avy Request For Anyone*
> 
> *Signature.*
> 
> ...



Your request is done:

*Spoiler*: __ 








rep + cred always appreciated pm me for any changes ud like


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks  I love it Dude


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2007)

afire007 said:


> ill do yours, if snow princess doesnt get to kurodenku in time ill do his as well, if thats kool with u princess ^^



Thanks . I can't wait to see it


----------



## Franky (Oct 5, 2007)

Stock: The Dallas Morning News
(You can ignore the floating little bird figures, i just want CygnusWing)

Size: 377 by 122

Colors: Any Icy Colors

Text: CyngusWing
Dance of the Swan

Thanks!


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

@ gaara : urs is 85% done, i just wanted to add that opening animation to it for an even better look, and of course made sure to add in your details as well, its banner size so its even better.

PS: no signatures please turn them off.


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> What about this request of mine



Your request is done i think youll like it as your banner   Tell me if you want me to remove the mustaches xD

Not to mention i had to resequence 245 frames so it wouldnt pause between frames xD

But the great part is, it just fits the photobucket file size limit so ull have perfect quality and u can upload it on photobucket ^^



Rep+cred always appreciated, and tell me if you want anything added or changes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Oww... it looks nice . But yeah... I want the mustaches removed and also to move the writing somewhere else... it looks a bit like Anti Ichigo first, you know... I like the pisition of FC but I want Anti IchigoXRukia put together, you understand? 
Ow... and if you can try another fonts too, that would be nice 

Sorry to ask that much of you, but you're damn good, and I'll definately come again to you for my future banners . That if you don't mind 

Of course, your name will appear in my Anti RukiaXIchigo FC so that anyone would know who made my awesome banner 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And also can you make me a banner from this pic
And an animated one from the first episode when Ichigo punches Rukia?  Pleaaaase
You will be greater if you exercise more


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is the 2nd version, the only thing i didnt want to do was use a different text, because believe me this was probably the best text for the job.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

afire007 said:


> Here is the 2nd version, the only thing i didnt want to do was use a different text, because believe me this was probably the best text for the job.



That's great!!! You have it in my fc, watch it, I have the link at the signature . You'll have your name there too . Do you have any other requests? 
By the way, I edited the post above you so.... will you please watch it


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

yea i can make a banner out of that pic, but what kind would u like, text, info xD

i also do sigs as well xD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn... I'm not that good with photoshop, you know, because if I was I could give you more info but.... can you make a sort of... animated banner, I mean you put the scene when he punches her, and then add at the end Anti IchigoxRukia FC, we know he doesn't like you, something like that... huh? can you make that?


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

o i c, u want it a size you can put in your sig right? like the rest of the FC icons people have in there sigs. right?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

afire007 said:


> o i c, u want it a size you can put in your sig right? like the rest of the FC icons people have in there sigs. right?



Yeah... I want that animated one when Ichi punches Rukia, as banner size.... just as big as the one with Anti Rukia from my signature is (I'll turn off sig after you'll see it )


----------



## afire007 (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks, i got it ^^ will be done soon.  But i dont wanna procrastinate on frankies sig, so his will be done first.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Ow... of course, I totally agree with that . Will you pm the banner to me or I
l'll have to visit the thread again? I guess there won't be that hard, so I'll be seein' ya soon . 
And thankey


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you make me both a sig and avy out of this image.

*Extra colors/design:* For the sig, I don't know, any colors or designs that compliment whats already there.

Please make the sig 400x150.

And the avatar 125x125(for the border color, again any color that goes good with whats there already).


*TEXT* please put my name anywhere in the sig and avy that looks good.

Will credit & rep. THX 

*EDIT:* Do you want me to resize it or can you guys do that?


----------



## afire007 (Oct 7, 2007)

nah, we can resize it


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 7, 2007)

afire007 said:


> nah, we can resize it



OK great.

THX


----------



## Crayons (Oct 7, 2007)

Franky said:


> Stock: : Naruto and Lee :
> (You can ignore the floating little bird figures, i just want CygnusWing)
> 
> Size: 377 by 122
> ...



I'll do this


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just wondering how my request was coming along(no hurry though)


----------



## Franky (Oct 8, 2007)

crayons said:


> I'll do this



thanks


----------



## Crayons (Oct 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Franky_ 





I'm not feeling veeery creative today :sweat
Your sig please.




naledge87: You can try sending a PM to afire007 since he's the one who volunteered to do yours.


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 9, 2007)

Type: Signature and Avvie please
Stock: 
Size: Avvie 100X100 Sig 400XWhatever looks best XD
Text: Ayumu Narumi (Sig Only
Other:


----------



## Franky (Oct 9, 2007)

crayons said:


> *Spoiler*: _Franky_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 9, 2007)

I sent a pm but still no response.

But I understand that people have work & school during the week so I'll be patient.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





hey can you some one color this?! jw...


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 11, 2007)

Crayons, afire007 pmed me back and said that he can't do my request because of school.

So would you be able to do it?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 12, 2007)

^

... I'll do it for you naledge...  

And I'll have a try at balmung req if I have free time!!


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 12, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> 
> ... I'll do it for you naledge...
> 
> And I'll have a try at balmung req if I have free time!!



THX abunch


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got a sig request. 8D

Stock: xx(NOTE: If those are too low-quality, then use this one please. =D: )
Size: 150x400
Text: Gomensai, Niwatori~! (I'm sorry, chicken~!)

Thanks in advance. :3 Cred+rep shall be given.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> Type: Signature and Avvie please
> Stock:
> Size: Avvie 100X100 Sig 400XWhatever looks best XD
> Text: Ayumu Narumi (Sig Only
> Other:




I'll do this, SP. After this I'll try to do *Unaligned*'s requst if it's still undone after I do *balmung29*'s.

Unaligned: Is the _"(I'm sorry, chicken~!)"_ part included? Are the parentheses included?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 13, 2007)

anyone can take my request, please? 
Hello guys . Avy and signature request here  Avy Senior member size , the banner 500x90

The pics:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 - Ban Mido

-Ichigo




I want their names to be written on their pictures and if someone can, I want the pics to appear like in this banner 

And in the end, I want you to write "They're mine!"
Can someone do this for me please?


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaara27! -tackles-


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 13, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Gaara27! -tackles-



Hehe... what a coincidence . I find you here too,


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 13, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Hehe... what a coincidence . I find you here too,



Are we stalking each other? xD


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> 
> ... I'll do it for you naledge...



Just wondering how it was coming along.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _balmung29_ 











CredRepRehost 




Next: Unaligned
*naledge27*: If your request is still undone after I'm finished with Unaligned's, I'll do yours.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 16, 2007)

crayons said:


> Next: Unaligned
> *naledge27*: If your request is still undone after I'm finished with Unaligned's, I'll do yours.



Ok, thx


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 16, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Are we stalking each other? xD



I don't know, let's hope not . I mean, I don't do such things . (just sometimes :rofl)


After you do Unaligned's request, will you take mine Crayons???


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, Crayons-sama. <3

STALKING IS PWN. <3


----------



## Crayons (Oct 16, 2007)

Kamishiro Yuki: But I don't do animated/GIF requests 
I know that afire007 do GIFs but he's busy right now D:
I'll give you a choice: You can either wait for him OR take it to other shops.


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you Crayon ^_^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2007)

crayons said:


> Kamishiro Yuki: But I don't do animated/GIF requests
> I know that afire007 do GIFs but he's busy right now D:
> I'll give you a choice: You can either wait for him OR take it to other shops.



I guess I won't need that avy anymore, I'll give you a new one that you can do it, ok? 

Make me an avy from this pic, senior size... I don't want here to have her entire body in the avy, it can be like in the one that I have now or a bit more, ok? 


 Crayons


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Oct 17, 2007)

Type: Avatar
Stock:  
Size: 125 x 125
Text: None
Other: Just A Border around it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 17, 2007)

Kamishiro: Okay, I think I can do that one!

----

Unaligned: I was gonna do your request a while ago but I was confused with the dimensions you gave. 150x400? You mean, the width is 150 and the length is 400? Please reply ASAP. I want to finish your request before the day ends (hey, it's 10:30 am here).


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2007)

crayons said:


> Kamishiro: Okay, I think I can do that one!
> 
> ----
> 
> Unaligned: I was gonna do your request a while ago but I was confused with the dimensions you gave. 150x400? You mean, the width is 150 and the length is 400? Please reply ASAP. I want to finish your request before the day ends (hey, it's 10:30 am here).



 Thankey sis Crayons


----------



## Crayons (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome 

Naledge87, while I'm waiting for Unaligned's reply, I'm gonna do yours. Expect it to be here tomorrow (it's 10 pm, October 18 here  )


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2007)

crayons said:


> Welcome
> 
> Naledge87, while I'm waiting for Unaligned's reply, I'm gonna do yours. Expect it to be here tomorrow (it's 10 pm, October 18 here  )



Ok... that means tomorrow for me too . In the morning I guess or later in the night


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 18, 2007)

crayons said:


> Welcome
> 
> Naledge87, while I'm waiting for Unaligned's reply, I'm gonna do yours. Expect it to be here tomorrow (it's 10 pm, October 18 here  )



Awesome thanks Crayons


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, right. I meant 400x150. xD

Thanks for the reminder. :3


----------



## Crayons (Oct 18, 2007)

Naledge87 and Kamishiro will get their sigs/avas later.

*several hours later*
EDIT:
I know I promised to do naledge and kamishiro's sigs/avas today but I really feel sick ~_~ I feel bad for not keeping my promise but I'll do it ASAP


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 19, 2007)

crayons said:


> Naledge87 and Kamishiro will get their sigs/avas later.
> 
> *several hours later*
> EDIT:
> I know I promised to do naledge and kamishiro's sigs/avas today but I really feel sick ~_~ I feel bad for not keeping my promise but I'll do it ASAP



Ahhh... I guess there's no problem, it can't be helped.... Be good soon, oki?? 
And I came so excited in the thread when I saw your post was the last... but it doesn't matter 
Take care Crayons!!


----------



## Crayons (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a lot :sweat
I was worried that you'd get mad at me >_<
Bye, I have to rest now so I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 19, 2007)

crayons said:


> Naledge87 and Kamishiro will get their sigs/avas later.
> 
> *several hours later*
> EDIT:
> I know I promised to do naledge and kamishiro's sigs/avas today but I really feel sick ~_~ I feel bad for not keeping my promise but I'll do it ASAP



No problem, hope you feel better


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 19, 2007)

I love it! <3

Cred+Rep

PS: Hope you feel better! :3


----------



## Crayons (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Unaligned! 
I'm feeling much better now.


*Spoiler*: _naledge87_ 



I forgot to put your name in the ava, and I have already deleted the original .psd file


----------



## naledge87 (Oct 20, 2007)

crayons said:


> Thanks Unaligned!
> I'm feeling much better now.
> 
> 
> ...



Its beautiful crayons  well worth the wait.

And don't worry about the avy, it looks great too


----------



## Crayons (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Kamishiro Yuki_ 



I made a mistake 
I thought you wanted both sig and ava so I made one sig and one ava. I just noticed that you only wanted an ava. I'll just post the sig, too, _just in case_ you want it too, but I really don't mind if you don't want to use it.

*Spoiler*: __ 












Neno-Kun: Which one is the Illidan one?


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Oct 21, 2007)

hi
i know its not a sig/ava request but could you plz do this lil request for me?
i would be very thankful (repp+++)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Akatsuki Bozz said:


> hi guys
> 
> i wanna make a msn space. the only thing that i need now is some good background. i'd like to have the flag of my country but with some good lookin effects.
> it should be 1024x768 (so i can use it as background at desktop also )
> ...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 21, 2007)

No problem Crayons . I like them both anyways. I'll rep you when I'll can  Arigato 

PS: I'm so stupid for not telling you the colour I prefer... but green's fine too . Though my favourite's blue


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 21, 2007)

> Neno-Kun: Which one is the Illidan one?



The Illidan one is the one at the top AKA the one with Blades and Wings.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 21, 2007)

Akatsuki Bozz said:


> hi
> i know its not a sig/ava request but could you plz do this lil request for me?
> i would be very thankful (repp+++)



Hmm.. I'm sorry but I don't do those kind of requests ~_~
You can try at other shops, though.



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> No problem Crayons . I like them both anyways. I'll rep you when I'll can  Arigato
> 
> PS: I'm so stupid for not telling you the colour I prefer... but green's fine too . Though my favourite's blue



Is that so? Well.. Just tell me the color that you like next time.  By the way, I just noticed now that white border doesn't really look good (IMO). If you want to change the color of the borders, just tell me (I don't know if white's okay with you or what).



Neno-Kun said:


> The Illidan one is the one at the top AKA the one with Blades and Wings.



Okay.

*Cheesy Bacon*: I'm a bit confused with the request. Do you just want me to resize it and put a border, or do you want me to add some graphic effects to it?


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Oct 21, 2007)

Crayons said:


> *Cheesy Bacon: I'm a bit confused with the request. Do you just want me to resize it and put a border, or do you want me to add some graphic effects to it?*



Yes, I'd like you to add some effects along with the border.


----------



## K' (Oct 21, 2007)

Type: Banner (You said those were okay)
Stock: 
Size: Any
Text: Ashley Tisdale FC
Other: Try to make the picture bright


----------



## Crayons (Oct 22, 2007)

^Can't see the pic. It says "bandwidth exceeded" =/


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

wow crayons you make sets cool could you make me a fullmetal alchemist set


----------



## Maruta (Oct 22, 2007)

I know I don't really have 100 posts, but I hang out at the fanclubs mostly. And they don't get added..

Here's a shot though:

Type: Signature and avatar
Stock: -- Rin then says that they've thrown a hundred blows
Size: 100x100 for avatar, and 350x150 for sig ^^
Text: The avatar to say 'Maruta' and the signature 'Weapon master'


----------



## Crayons (Oct 22, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> wow crayons you make sets cool could you make me a fullmetal alchemist set



Ah, Blazy-dear, you should read the first page of this thread 

Maruta: Okay, I'll do yours even if you don't have enough post count.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

my bad
ok i would like this converted into a sig pic
size normal members because i'm not good with the size
if i missed anything let me know


----------



## Crayons (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay, I'll try to do something with that, though the stock you provided is a bit low quality. If you don't mind, I hope you can find another stock. If you don't like to provide another stock, I'll do my best with the one you provided but I can't promise you a very good sig with that.


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

ok then how is this i kinda prefer this one myself


----------



## Crayons (Oct 22, 2007)

That's better! ^__^


----------



## blaze of fire (Oct 22, 2007)

ok then thanks dear


----------



## Crayons (Oct 22, 2007)

*OKAY, THIS IS GOING TO BE MY FINAL DECISION:

I'M GOING TO CLOSE THIS SHOP. I'M ALREADY VERY BUSY AND SOON, I WON'T BE ABLE TO KEEP UP WITH THE REQUEST. TO THOSE WHO POSTED REQUESTS BEFORE THIS POST, DON'T WORRY, I'M GOING TO DO YOUR REQUESTS. I'LL JUST SEND THEM TO YOU THROUGH PM.

ALSO, I'M NOT GONNA BE HERE FROM TODAY UNTIL SATURDAY. IF YOU DON'T LIKE TO WAIT, I SUGGEST YOU TAKE YOUR REQUEST TO OTHER SHOPS AND DELETE YOUR POST. IF YOU STILL WANT ME TO DO IT, THEN WAIT UNTIL I RETURN.

I'M ALREADY VERY BUSY, I REALLY WON'T BE ABLE TO KEEP UP WITH THE REQUESTS SOON. THANKS TO ALL WHO MADE A REQUEST. I'LL STILL BE DOING SOME RANDOM REQUESTS IN THE REQUEST AND GIVEAWAY SECTION IF I HAVE FREE TIME.

<3*


----------

